# S6 brake issues...



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

I've got 38,XXX on my 2008 S6. I just had my 2nd run in with the brake warning light. Both incidents were sensor activated due to pad depth and both cases have ultimately resulted in full replacement of front pads AND rotors. First time was at 16k miles, and was apparently partially due to "scored rotors" thanks to debris on the pads causing uneven wear, though they were also "worn to their tolerances" This time was just due to "normal wear and tear."

I have used up the tires that came on the car and am just about to remove the blizzaks from last winter (love that there is a hard compound to get you through the summer after your last winter use, these tires rock), in exchange for a new set. So almost 2 sets of tires in 38k miles, not bad at all for this car.

My question is:
How can I go through 2 two sets of front pads AND rotors in 38k miles while only using 2 sets of tires?

Dealer says "its high performance car with much softer than normal metal for the brakes to help gain extra performance"

I say BS! Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*No ideas????*

57 looks and no perspectives on the situation?


----------

